
The Skyrim mod that's also a job application - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/196520/The_Skyrim_mod_thats_also_a_job_application.php
======
sp527
For anyone interested in the followup: he ended up working at Bungie on
Destiny [http://www.gamespot.com/articles/skyrim-s-falskaar-mod-
maker...](http://www.gamespot.com/articles/skyrim-s-falskaar-mod-maker-lands-
games-industry-job/1100-6416394/). Truly inspiring. I'm hoping I can someday
pause work life and embark on something similarly titanic - a magnum opus, if
you will.

